
StackVM - virtual machines from your browser - tzury
http://stackvm.com/
======
tzury
This is where I originally found it <http://github.com/pkrumins/stackvm>

------
mdwrigh2
While not exactly a duplicate, this site has been posted before, as its a
startup run by one of our very own HNers. ( The submission was here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1534973> ).

On the other hand, I still think the idea is a good one, and both pkrumins and
his partner appear to be incredibly bright and kind people. I wish them the
best of luck, and hope to see this actually go somewhere.

------
darwinGod
The idea and demo videos are cool! Had to google to find out the use cases,
and target audience..

[http://www.instantfundas.com/2010/07/stackvm-makes-
virtual-m...](http://www.instantfundas.com/2010/07/stackvm-makes-virtual-
machine-sharable.html) This is an open source project.. Shall be keeping an
eye on stackvm's progress!

------
sjtgraham
I have to say I _really_ like this startup, they have innovated so much,
really pushing what is state of the art in the context of a browser based web
app.

